# Closed thread?



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Has the thread "Kindling, lighter fluid, match, strike...." been closed without actually closing it? I see posts by others as well as my posts showing up on "new posts" but not appearing in the thread?
:?


----------



## DTExpress (Sep 18, 2006)

Carl, Would you please tell me how to start a thread? Thanks awfully.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Not closed, I just posted.


----------

